# I have a spider IN my window.



## lendube (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, it’s IN my window. Not on it. I have what I think is a wolf spider. He/she is trapped between two panes of glass in a dual paned window on a third floor window. I first saw it a week ago, the morning of the 14th , and it was top toward us in the middle of the window. At first I tried to catch it not knowing it was between the panes. There is a crack in the window at the top where it must have gotten in. I didn’t think the crack was that big. That morning it hunkered down and that night it spun the beautiful home for itself that it hasn’t left that I can see. I see it active shortly before sunset till around 8 or so in the morning. I just don’t know how it’s surviving or if it will. There are other dead smaller spiders and insects nearby but they still seem intact. I know very little about spiders and insects and expected it to be dead by now. The window faces due east and it’s still quite warm till the sun leaves that window mid-morning. Can anyone tell me how it could be surviving or if it will? How long can they go without food or water? I feel so badly for it but there’s nothing I can do short of breaking the window. It’s too high up for me to drop anything inside. Here’s a pretty good shot I got of it this evening. Thanks. I appreciate the knowledge here and look forward to your replies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 28, 2012)

From my experience with them, im guessing a female Huntsman species, who has made a eggsac coccoon, and will be popping out some babies very soon. Congrats, i wish i had those local.


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, the way it's holding it's legs pointing forward makes me think a Huntsman species...and it definitely seems like an eggsac cacoon...no idea how it's going to get it out of there...o.0


----------



## Silberrücken (Sep 29, 2012)

*Olios giganteus.*


----------



## The Snark (Sep 29, 2012)

You possibly have a larger problem than that one window. The manufacturer was not meticulous during construction. Those are supposed to be hermetically sealed, either at the manufacturing plant or by the installer via a tiny metal tube that is meant to be crimped off and crammed under the vinyl seal during installation. You may have several windows with compromised captive air spaces. If that is the case, eventually all compromised windows will fog with trapped moisture. Consider cussing somebody out.


----------



## myrmecophile (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree Olios. I have one sitting right beside me.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 29, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing, but didnt want to jump the gun. 





Silberrücken said:


> *Olios giganteus.*


----------



## JoeMean (Sep 29, 2012)

If the window is old, the dgu can pop causing air gaps. Your best bet is to take the unit out an get it replaced


----------



## lendube (Sep 29, 2012)

The window is not very old. The exterior pane was cracked at the very top by a tree branch during a storm. We have a replacement but being three stories high it's easy to procrastinate. The 13 windows were installed by my husband and all but this one are doing just fine.

So, I'm assuming the Olios Giganteus is a Wolf as well? But my questions are how long can it survive without food or water? If it has babies won't they just die from the heat, lack of sustenance, etc.?


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 29, 2012)

the Olios giganteus is a species of Huntsman spider.  As for it's hardyness....I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah Huntsman species. They are pretty hardy. Ive raised some. Seems like the slings like it alot drier than you would think, every time i tried keeping them moist they died fast. So they seem pretty hardy.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Sep 29, 2012)

that is AWESOME!


----------



## The Snark (Sep 30, 2012)

What's that old song? "How much is that spider in the window?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreo (Sep 30, 2012)

That's really neat! I'm gonna tap a crack into all my windows and hope for the same result

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Sep 30, 2012)

I know this isn't the case for flies but if it could get it it probably can find its way out. But will it find it in time?


----------



## Legion09 (Sep 30, 2012)

Any updates on the eggsac or if it left?


----------



## lendube (Sep 30, 2012)

She's in there spinning like crazy right now. I'm surprised since it's already 10:15 and she's usually asleep by now. Husband and "boomerang" son are both moderately arachnophobic. Husband moreso than son. She's in my sewing/computer room so they don't have to deal with her. I'm growing rather attached to my little companion. :biggrin:The shot above was a fluke. I'm not familiar with my new camera so I haven't been able to get another good shot. Will study up on that today. Not much change though. She's just harder to see. Her cocoon is much thicker. I'm guessing she won't be laying until she's done with that. Also of interest. A bug, beetle type, was crawling around inside the window yesterday. I watched it for a while and then it was gone. So, I'm really hoping that if my spider has babies they can all escape to the outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lendube (Jan 26, 2013)

Bringing this back up. My spider friend has been just hibernating all this time. I've seen her move now and then so I've had a pretty good idea she's still living. We had a real cold snap a couple of weeks ago for a couple of weeks (down to 17F) and now we've warmed up but had quite a bit of rain. Maybe the warming caused her to emerge yesterday? She was out a while and then this morning I saw she was back in her cocoon. I see no other change. Don't know what to expect next.


----------



## Rebecca74 (Jan 26, 2013)

That silken egg sack looks so soft, warm and cozy!  Just the right place for a Mama spider to raise her little ones!


----------



## buthus (Jan 26, 2013)

Perfect enclosure! :biggrin:

Being a contractor type... fun to see others offering consultation regarding yer broken window:coffee:
No mo argon in that window..but the the upshot is spiders wont live in argon! :biggrin:


----------

